# Retaper un Macintosh IIsi à l'aide!



## Didier.F (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, voila ma question. On m'a donné un Macintosh IIsi que je voudrai retaper et pour ça il me faut l' adaptateur pour un écran pc et un clavier (pour brancher la souris) mais je ne sait pas lesquels prendre quelqu'un peux m'aider? merci d'avance


----------



## Mathiast (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour le clavier, il faut trouver un clavier ADB. Et pour l'adaptateur, cela peux se trouver mais c'est à mon avis plus simple d'utiliser un ecran Mac à connectique DB-15 (High resolution display 13", ou le modèle 12" ou encore les modéles monocrhomes). Vous pouvez peut-être trouver tout ça chez Emmaus, ils ont souvent de vieux macs a tres petit prix.


----------



## Langellier (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
tout à fait d'accord, un écran mac c'est bien plus simple et pas plus cher : 10 euros environ.
J'ai vu, il y a une semaine chez Emmaüs, un LCIII avec écran pour 15 euros).
Voir aussi chez :
http://boutique.inforoots.org/
J'ai 2 macs IIsi, l'un avec un 12 pouces, l'autre avec un écran format A4 vertical NB.
Le démarrage des IIsi est parfois capricieux. Un des miens démarre quand il veut et pourtant l'alim est bonne et la pile neuve... une énigme.
Question : je ne sais pas si un mac IIsi accepterait un 14 ou 15 pouces.
Musée


----------



## Didier.F (20 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour les renseignements! bon je me lance!! j'achette un écran vu sur aucland et pour le clavier je pense que ça va être plus compliqué mais bon je fais ça juste pour le plaisir, J'ai déjà 2 Mac chez moi!


----------



## Didier.F (20 Novembre 2005)

que dis-je! 3 macs, javais oublié mon apple IIc mignon tous plein!!:rateau:


----------



## mfay (20 Novembre 2005)

2 mac, l'apple IIc n'est pas un MAC 

Sinon, on peut brancher le IISI sur un écran VGA 14" 15" ou + en 640x480.
Sur le switch 10 positions c'est : 1467

Par contre, il faut un cathodique, les écrans plats supportent rarement la fréquence demandée.


----------



## OrdinoMac (20 Novembre 2005)

Quelques précisions. Le IIsi  à moins d'avoir une carte vidéo supplémentaire ne gére pas les moniteurs multifréquences. Ce point est à considérer avant l'achat du moniteur.
Pour connecter la souris nul beson de clavier, tu peux connecter directement la souris sur le "port clavier".

Bon amusement.


----------



## Didier.F (21 Novembre 2005)

Merci les gars pour toutes ces infos, la communauté Apple est une grande famille


----------



## mfay (21 Novembre 2005)

OrdinoMac a dit:
			
		

> Quelques précisions. Le IIsi à moins d'avoir une carte vidéo supplémentaire ne gére pas les moniteurs multifréquences. Ce point est à considérer avant l'achat du moniteur.



Négatif, seul un bon Multifréquences peut encore être utilisé avec un IIsi, mais la résolution obtenue sera du 640x480 et rien d'autre (donc du monofréquence)  

Les écrans plats sont en général trop limité sur les fréquences possible. Donc, il faut un cathodique. J'ai branché mon vieux SI sur un 17" Sony (mais en 640x480).


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Négatif, seul un bon Multifréquences peut encore être utilisé avec un IIsi, mais la résolution obtenue sera du 640x480 et rien d'autre (donc du monofréquence)



un bon monofrequence peut aussi etre utilisé : par exemple le tres bon 16" d'Apple. Je sais, ca date un peu, mais il marche tres bien !). Pas facile à trouver neuf néanmoins 

Sly54


----------



## mfay (22 Novembre 2005)

Oups, j'oubliais la gamme Apple  

Correction : Pour les écrans PC, il faut du mulitfréquence cathodique 

(Mon dernier écran Apple, c'est le 13" du Mac SI, après je n'ai pris que des écrans de PC)


----------



## OrdinoMac (22 Novembre 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'oubliais la gamme Apple
> 
> Correction : Pour les écrans PC, il faut du mulitfréquence cathodique
> 
> (Mon dernier écran Apple, c'est le 13" du Mac SI, après je n'ai pris que des écrans de PC)




J'insiste mais pour la gamme Apple un IIsi ne donne aucun affichage sur un Multiple Scan 15 Display  par exemple. Alors qu'un bon vieux 13" Apple permet un afichage.

Multiple Scan c'est bien multi fréquence ?

PS: Quand je parle de vidéo du IIsi c'est la vidéo interne et non de l'éventuelle carte vidéo ajoutée sur  le port Nubus qui elle permet l'affichage sur les multiple scan apple.


----------



## mfay (23 Novembre 2005)

On est parfaitement d'accord, le Multiple Scan Display 15" est un multifréquence Apple. il est très probable qu'il ne soit pas reconnu.

Trouver encore un 13" qui marche bien c'est rare. Mais un 17" (pour PC) vga mutifréquence, pas de problème et ce n'est pas très cher, d'occasion


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

Oui, il faut faire gaffe à la mémoire vidéo installée (j'avais eu le souci avec un Quadra qui ne supportait que 256 couleurs sur un 14" :rateau: )


----------



## mfay (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faut faire gaffe à la mémoire vidéo installée


Pas de choix sur le SI c'est soudé (peut-être même qu'il bosse avec la mémoire vive). En tout cas, les modes et possibilités sont figés (et bien limitées) sur la sortie de base.


----------



## Mathiast (24 Novembre 2005)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, la VRAM du SI comme le LC (2 machines de la même génération) peut être étendue ce qui lui permet d'afficher plus de couleurs (jusqu'a 32000  ) et d'être connecté à des moniteurs plus grands.


----------



## mfay (25 Novembre 2005)

Ca alors, je viens d'ouvrir mon vieux SI, il y a effectivement un connecteur supplémentaire qui ressemble à un connecteur de VRAM. (sous la carte co-processeur).



J'suis impressionné, il m'a fallut 13 ans pour le voir 
Ca ne m'a pas empecher de le brancher sur un 17" en 640x480 256 couleurs


----------



## OrdinoMac (25 Novembre 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Ca alors, je viens d'ouvrir mon vieux SI, il y a effectivement un connecteur supplémentaire qui ressemble à un connecteur de VRAM. (sous la carte co-processeur).
> 
> :



Je n'ai pas ouvert le mien. IL faudrait que je le ressorte de sous la pile. Mais mes souvenirs sont que la VRAm est prise sur la RAm pour le IIsi et la seule extension vidéo est l'ajout d'une carte video Nubus. 
IL existe aussi sur cette machine un connecteur pour une mise à jour de la ROM, à ne pas confondre avec un connecteur VRAm


----------



## mfay (26 Novembre 2005)

Ouf c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, il piquait sur la ram. Ma mémoire n'était pas si mauvaise.

De toute façon à l'époque, on n'étendait pas la VRAM, c'etait un peu plus tard que c'est arrivé


----------

